# Sélection multiple impossible



## c3picasso (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me suis équipé d'un Macbook avec OS X version 10.6.4.
Je ne parviens pas à effectuer une sélection multiple de dossiers contigus en appliquant, je crois, la bonne méthode :
1 clic sur le 1er dossier, puis un clic sur le dernier avec touche cmd enfoncée.

J'ai bien vérifié les préférences système du clavier.

D'où cela peut-il provenir ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## AikiMac (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé 
la touche "cmd" te permet *une sélection multiple dossier par dossier* (équivalent à la touche "CTL" du clavier des PC)
Pour la *sélection multiple entre un 1er et un dernier dossier*, c'est la même commande qu'avec windows : la touche "MAJ" 
Donc pour ce que tu cherches à faire : Clic premier élément (dossier ou fichier) > "MAJ" + Clic dernier élément (dossier ou fichier).

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question !!


----------



## c3picasso (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre aide mais hélés même en opérant comme indiqué,  idem PC avec clic sur 1er dossier puis MAJ et clic sur dernier cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Je précise bien qu'il s'agit d'une sélection multiple sur dossiers ou fichiers contigus.

Pas de problèmes pour fichiers discontinus avec la touche cmd

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour que le maj clic fonctionne, il ne faut pas être en mode "visualisation par icônes"; il faut être soit en mode liste, soit en mode liste, soit en mode colonne.


----------



## c3picasso (18 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement c'est la solution, ce n'est donc pas tout à fait comme sur un PC.
Merci beaucoup


----------

